# One photo not syncing from LR Classic to LR Mobile



## NicholasG (Nov 4, 2019)

1) I have one Collection in LR Classic that is synced to the cloud. It contains 6856 photographs

2) There are 6856 photographs on Lightroom.adobe.com

3) I have Lightroom Mobile on 2 iPads and an iPhone. On each of these devices the count of "All Photos" is 6856. The Album (which is set up to "Store Locally") however only has 6855 of 6856 and the cloud status says "Storing Album Locally 1 Pending". It has been like this for over a week on each device.

4) Not sure if this is relevant but in LR Classic it says I'm using "194.16 KB of 20 GB";  creative cloud on my Mac says "12.8 MB of 20 GB used; Lightroom.adobe.com says "194 KB of 20 GB used" when I click on the cloud icon and when I click on the LR icon and goto Account info under storage it says "194KB of 20 GB" I would expect all of these says O KB used.

Any ideas on how to troubleshoot?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi Nicholas, sorry for the delay replying. 

If you look on the web interface, is there anything in a Sync Errors collection on top left?


----------



## NicholasG (Nov 6, 2019)

I don't see any errors on the web interface. One thing I did notice there are 3 smart previews in Lightroom Catalog-2 Previews.lrdata, one of which seems to be corrupted. Could that have anything to do with this?

Thanks,
Nicholas


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 7, 2019)

Possibly so. Where are you seeing that?


----------



## NicholasG (Nov 7, 2019)

I right clicked on the file and selected "Show Package Contents". Opening up the folders I see 3 DNG files. 2 can I can open with Preview. When I try to open the 3rd with Preview it says "*The file “7BE58DE6-F09E-4510-97C1-29024DE4A2CB.dng” could not be opened. Preview currently does not support this raw file format."* I can however import it into LR Classic. Not sure if this is just a red herring.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 7, 2019)

Which file is that you're showing the package contents of? Mobile Downloads.lrdata perhaps?


----------



## NicholasG (Nov 7, 2019)

Lightroom Catalog-2 Smart Previews.lrdata

Sorry I did not put the correct name in one of my earlier posts.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 8, 2019)

Ah, ok, those files would be entirely expected in smart previews. 

Next port of call, if we're still stuck, is to go to the Preferences > Lightroom Sync tab, hold down Opt so the buttons show up and do a Diagnostic Log and Diagnostic Report. Then post them on the feedback site with a note as to the problem, then post the link to that thread here so I see it and bounce it onto the right engineer to see if he can spot the problem in the logs.


----------



## NicholasG (Nov 11, 2019)

Is the feedback site - Lightroom Classic | Photoshop Family Customer Community ?



Victoria Bampton said:


> Ah, ok, those files would be entirely expected in smart previews.
> 
> Next port of call, if we're still stuck, is to go to the Preferences > Lightroom Sync tab, hold down Opt so the buttons show up and do a Diagnostic Log and Diagnostic Report. Then post them on the feedback site with a note as to the problem, then post the link to that thread here so I see it and bounce it onto the right engineer to see if he can spot the problem in the logs.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 11, 2019)

Yep.


----------



## NicholasG (Nov 12, 2019)

So I posted on the feedback site - 

https://feedback.photoshop.com/phot...-classic-to-lr-mobile?rfm=1&topic_submit=true
But could not figure out how to attach the log and the report.


----------



## NicholasG (Nov 19, 2019)

I emailed the logs from LR on my iPhone to Adobe a week ago and have not heard anything.  How long do they usually take to respond?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 19, 2019)

I've just flagged it up with a member of staff to see if he can get the mobile team to take a look


----------



## NicholasG (Nov 19, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## NicholasG (Dec 6, 2019)

I've not heard anything from Adobe. I can't figure out how to troubleshoot this without deleting one photo at time to see if there is one faulty one, but with nearly 7000 photos that is not practical.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 9, 2019)

Let me see what I can find out. I'd lost track of it, sorry


----------



## NicholasG (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanks. I'm just trying to do some early spring cleaning before upgrading to MacOS. I'm sure there is one photo that is somehow corrupted, but I can't see anyone of determining which photos has not downloaded.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 10, 2019)

So let me just check, is it mobile that's stuck up, or Classic that's stuck syncing down? Did I get that the right way round? There are some new updates today, so check those before redoing the logs.


----------



## NicholasG (Dec 10, 2019)

Classic to Cloud seems to work fine. The problem to Cloud to Mobile. I have one Album that I have marked on 2 iPhones and 2 iPads as "Store Locally" with 6854 photographs. On all the devices it says "6853 of 6854" on the Album and Cloud icon says "Storing Album Locally 1 Pending". And this has been going on for weeks.

Everything has been updated this morning with no change, so I will redo the logs in LR Mobile and send to Adobe.

Thanks!

Nicholas


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 10, 2019)

In LrM,  try going into Settings and Local Storage, then clearing the cache. You might also try disabling local storage for that collection, then enabling it again. But with so many photos in the collection, it's going to be hard to figure out which one.


----------



## NicholasG (Dec 10, 2019)

1) Have deleted and reinstalled the app. Same result.
2) Cleared cache. Same result.
3) Installed app on a brand new iPad. Same result.

That is the problem, there does not seem to be a way to find out in the app which photo has not downloaded. I assume/hope Adobe can see something in the logs.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 11, 2019)

Did you send new logs? If so, I'll let Rikk know to look for them.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 11, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> In LrM,  try going into Settings and Local Storage, then clearing the cache. You might also try disabling local storage for that collection, then enabling it again. But with so many photos in the collection, it's going to be hard to figure out which one.


I'd try that first, though I don't really think there's just one particular image that's causing the problem. I've encountered this stalling many times when trying to store albums locally, and reported it to Adobe, but it still apparently happens from time to time. I know others here have encountered the same problem, and it's not strictly speaking a "syncing issue"....it's more likely a local issue which is why attempting to clear the cache would be a good starting point. Usually, the most successful way is to delete the app completely, then re-install. But that's an absolute PITA if like me you've already downloaded smart previews for circa 10k images, but it does usually work.


----------



## NicholasG (Dec 11, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Did you send new logs? If so, I'll let Rikk know to look for them.



I sent logs yesterday from Lightroom on my iPhone (with a copy of the link to the Adobe Lightroom forum) and just now directly to Rikk.


----------

